# Michigan Stinger Spoons



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can buy any Michigan Stinger Spoons in Central Ohio? I was trying to put in an order through Cabela's, but for some reason their website is not working right. When I tried adding to the shopping cart it didn't add the items to the cart. 

Darryl


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that Tpet had alot of them to sell a while back , check with him . Also there is a small shop up in mansfield that has spoons that are 99.9% identical to them and has them in more colors than you could shake a stick at . If you would like directions and the phone # pm me and I will get them to you .


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

hey bigfoot


i saw some at meijer....they were not michigan stinger but they had a good selection of some nice looking spoons......lancaster meijer....eye


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

Michigan Stingers are a great fish catching spoon but have the absolutely worst quality paint jobs in the history of fishdom. It's not uncommon for the paint to come off after one fish or maybe even in the tackle box after being in a bouncing boat on a rough day. Search the archives on WC for dozens of posts regarding this. Pa's makes a spoon that works as well and the spoon stays painted. I believe you can order Pa's spoons from the WC site or maybe Walleye Inc.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr. Creosote,

Thanks for your information. I might have to check into those PA spoons. I also have been looking into the Luhr Jensen Krocodile and Needlefish spoons. Have you or anyone had any experience with these spoons?

Darryl


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Not sure what you are loooking for, but here is ome on E-Bay.

http://search.ebay.com/michigan-sti...sZbsQQsosortorderZ2QQsosortpropertyZ2QQsotrZ2


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

I've had limited experience with Luhr Jensen, having used them on a trip to Olcott for salmon and trout. I used Stingers, and now Pa's, inland using cranks to pull them down via 3 way swivel. This system works but they don't seem to outfish the cranks so I only use the 3 way rig when the fishing is real tough. This allows me to get 4 baits in the water as opposed to only 2. However this rig can result in more tangles with the net when a fish is landed so I only use it when I need to.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Best pike spoon out there.

Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have hundreds of Michigan Scorpion Stinger spoons. Some have caught over fifty walleye easily (just started using them last year). All of them bounce around the trays of my Plano 3700 boxes, some of the compartments have four or five of the same color bouncing around them. They boyunce around each other on the 1 hr. trip up, and the same back. They bounce around sometimes up to ten hours on 1-4 footers.

I have heard of the paint coming off, but I have never experienced it. Some have many tooth marks on them, but still hold the paint like a champ. I must have purchased only the good ones (four of every color I could find).

I have yet to see one of the spoons that seems to have any kind of flaw in it. They catch fish, and they are relatively cheap compared to the majority of the lures out there.

I'll keep using them.



I have some of the PAs Fintails, but haven't used them yet. I have used the Erie Derie Silver Leaf spoons with great success.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

So that's where all the good ones went. Seriously though, they had either recently upgraded their QC when you bought yours or the many dozens of posts complaining of dreadful paint jobs, (Dean Clifton being one of the loudest and longest on this subject), on WC was one vast conspiracy to put them out of buisiness. Glad to hear your having no problems. Lets hope they maintain a quality paint job cause they are great fish catchers.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I also have hundreds of michigan stinger spoons, and ALL (minus the ones still in package) of them have paint problems, even the one's that just bang around in my tackle box.

Have they changed the paint process recently?

Kim


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Stopped At Dens Today In Vermillion..bought A Michigan Stinger Spoon And Caught A 11.8 Lb. Beauty.....thanks Den.......


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was able to find both the Michigan Stingers at Buckeye Outdoors in Hebron and the Luhr Jensen Krocdile Spoons at Gandermountain.

Darryl


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

bigfoot27
If you don't mind shopping and purchasing online; this link: http://www.fishusa.com/tackleshop/c...000000000}&i=6E283639BA78447899D3D6FB6D20FE4C should help!

The way Mr. Creosote fishes with the three way is the same way i use them off of planer boards.
I also use them behind the dipsy diver;they work great!
As far as bad paint jobs, they loose some paint when walleye(with their sharp teeth)bite them;but the spoons seem to hold up(action wise) and still catch fish!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

*Man I hate it when the walleye bite the paint off my Stinger spoons*. 

I bought 10 of the smaller stinger spoons and got my first 10# walleye on Lake Erie. They work for me and work for all the charter boys yacking on vhf up on erie. Dick's Sporting Goods have them.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Gander in Hilliard has a table full of MI Stingers
EH


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

For anyone in the Akron area, Mandas Bait on Portage Lakes Dr has about every color of Stingers available. She (Joy Manda) also sells them for $2.95, everywhere else sells them for $3.29, and doesn't have near the selection. She also has great prices on Dypsies and Jet Divers.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip on the MI Stingers. 

Carl


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I think there are three sizes of michigan spoons. The small ones are scorpions. Then the others are medium and large I guess. I've been using the scorpions and medium size on lake erie. Is that the popular choice of sizes for Erie walleye?

Dick's Sporting goods has 20% off dipsey's, jets, stingers, northern king spoons. 25% off hotntots, ratltraps. They don't have outstanding selection, but enough stinger colors for a rookie troller like me.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I can recommend fishusa.com. Ordered a bunch of stingers there last week and had them in two days.


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Jr, Streaks mirror the scorpion colors,they are more cost effective and the paint DOES NOT COME OFF!!!!!!! They have a ton of colors. Check them are made by wolverine tackle co. 
That gal that sells scorpions for 2.95 ?????? She is workin on a .32 profit margin per item,at best???? Are they hot? Who is her dealer,I deal with about 22 distributors and the lowest cost i'VE SEEN OUT THERE HAS BEEN 2.48 plus shipping to the shop!!! Highest is 2.73 cost per unit.
She has to buy a TON literally a ton to get that cost, I was at Cabellas in michigan and they are getting 3.79 a unit!!!! WOW!!!!!
take care, Bait dave


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Mandas Has Been In Business Over 50 Yrs.she Always Sells At Just Above Cost..her Dad Jack Sold Big Numbers In The Mail Order Business...i Can Guarantee You Their Not Stolen....


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Walmart in Wooster had some stinger spoons for $2.45. I guess I better load up. Not a very good selection.
I checked other Walmarts and they did not have any.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> Mandas Has Been In Business Over 50 Yrs.she Always Sells At Just Above Cost..her Dad Jack Sold Big Numbers In The Mail Order Business...i Can Guarantee You Their Not Stolen....



Correct. Not everyone tries to make a mortgage payment worth of $ off of a three spoon sale. Mandas is one of the largest dealers in electronics. Lowrance/Eagle even gives people their phone number if they don't have a part for an older model, and most likely, she'll have it there somewhere. They don't even accept credit cards, so if you call from out of state, she'll ship you the electronics, and include an invoice, and you send her a check or money order when you recieve the items. How many places will do that. Zero. Even implying that she sells hot merchandise is a huge slap in the face to probably the last honest bait shop owner in the business (Mandas)


----------

